

Ask HN: Why doesn't the "threads" link on HN include submitted stories too - rythie

Why doesn't the "threads" link on HN include submitted stories too
======
tokenadult
A good question to put in the feature requests thread.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

~~~
rythie
ok done

------
yan
Use submitted for that. i.e. <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=rythie>

~~~
rythie
The link for that is buried down under my profile though

------
brk
'cuz it doesn't.

